# biggest one on cam so far.



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

so far this is the biggest one I have on cam, hoping the boys or myself get a shot at him in the next few weeks, around here we have been passing up alot of smaller bucks,but I know for a fact that some of the neighbors with shoot at any buck, so for us this one seems to be the one we are hoping to get a shot at!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a great buck! Hope you guys get him. He will be moving during the day here soon.


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

That is a beautiful Buck!

Good Luck :! :!


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

hope you guys get him!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That' what I'm talkin about. That deer looks to be in the HAWG category. Good luck in getting that bad boy!:!


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

Mt response when I saw the pic was wholly cow. That is certainly a nice buck.....Good luck at catching him when you are able to shoot.


----------

